# New To Comp



## cucklebur (Oct 17, 2011)

Got a question, I cooked my first sanctioned KCBS contest the first weekend in October and I was wondering what is is that the judges are looking for in chicken?  I turned in thighs and placed in upper 40's out of 62 teams.  I want to do better than that of course.  As far as prep we pulled part of the skin back and seasoned the meat and then pulled the skin back over the meat and seasoned the skin.  The skin was not very crispy.  I will try to get a pic of the chicken up.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## cucklebur (Oct 17, 2011)

http://s1134.photobucket.com/albums/m605/cucklebur99/BBQ Comp Pics/

Try this.  Thanks!!


----------



## Griff (Oct 17, 2011)

Bite through skin is one thing that helps the score a lot.


----------



## Goober (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes you conveniently forgot to tell us how you are cooking it and to what internals etc. All this info is essential to have a propa seance type deal on dead chicken parts. Thanks.


----------



## swampsauce (Oct 18, 2011)

Not to insult you, but i see several things you need to work on before you worry about the skin. Appearance scores were probably 6's. When you start with bad appearance, its not gonna end good. Chicken is not trimmed good, lettuce kinda looks placed in box randomly, cooked too hot trying to "crisp" skin(made the skin shrink), placement of chicken in box has no uniformity, etc. Need to work on appearance then start tweaking the taste recipes. Good luck.


----------



## Thom Emery (Mar 23, 2012)

Become a CBJ judge a few contests 
Learn what they are looking for 
The boxes pictured will not score well 
If your presentation score is a 5 
It is darn near impossible to score high in flavor and tenderness


----------

